# BSOD: Kernel-EventTracing Event ID 3



## DanishDevil (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't find any BSOD's in Event Viewer, but I found that event pop up quite a bit.

Basically, after the BSOD, my rig rebooted and said to insert boot media. Went into the BIOS and it thought my Corsair F100 was a removable device! Luckily, a CMOS reset fixed it, and it booted right back up to Windows as usual.

Googling the event ID really hasn't helped much. It's a simple enough fix, but this is my first blue screen in a long time, and I'm wondering if anybody here has any insight on this specific event.







Since it's citing MSSE, I'm going to try to reinstall it.


----------



## paulharrison123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hmm an out of box experience (OOBE) its trying to reset something back to it was when it was first installed, is you PC bought from a PC retailer? (we use sysprep which is a windows OOBE)


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 8, 2010)

Check system specs on the left. Haven't bought a system from a retailer since I was twelve years old.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 8, 2010)

session "Microsoft security essentials OOBE" stopped due to the folllowing error:0XC000000D
Exception code 0xc000000d = An invalid parameter was passed to a service or function
It may be due to OS corruption caused by unknown hardware failure.

Could be bad MSE file, remove and re-install.

Could be a bad mem stick, run memtest.

could be caused by an bad/improper driver.(NIC driver is a common cause).

could be GPU, improper settings in bios or bad driver.

EDIT: One solution is, Go to: C:/program data/microsoft/microsoft security essentials/support/   >   then locate the file: "MSSEOOBE.etl" and  delete it; Then Reboot, MSE will recreate that file and solve problem.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 8, 2010)

I reinstalled MSSE. I'll see if it happens again.

Thanks guys!


----------



## 10TaTioN (Sep 8, 2010)

Driver/Service files making BSODs

- System Overheating
- Overclock
- Hard Drive errors
- Bad Driver
- Bad Service

Possible Solutions:

- Uninstall Security Essentials
- CheckDisk (Start > Run > CMD > *chkdsk /r* (without the *) choose yes when asked) - Restart needed, and you will be asked to run utility on boot. I recommend you to do this only when you go out because this might take some time.

- There's also the System File Checker if any system file was replaced (Start > Run > sfc /scannow) BUT i don't recommend doing this, because if you have modified system files, for example, to install custom visual styles you'll have to do everything again, your stuff will be there obviously, but some drivers and apps might not work, and you'll have to reinstall them, do this only if you think about installing OS again.


----------

